# سؤال لمهندسي التعدين عن كيفية استخلاص الحديد



## كارمند (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ..
اخواني مهندسي التعدين لدي سؤال عن كيفية استخلاص الحديد من خاماته الاصلية وهل مشروع كهذا المشروع يحتاج الى تكنولوجيا عالية و كم يكلف المشروع تقريبا, واذا كان هناك مواقع خاصة عن هذا الموضوع ارجو ان تدلوني عليها 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (17 ديسمبر 2008)

عندنا بكليه الهندسه بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجده 
مشروع بحث موسع في هّذا المجال ويختص بنجم الصواوين للحديد نوع الخام (هماتايت)

سأحاول قريبا تزويدك ببعض المعلومات


----------



## شمس سالم (21 فبراير 2009)

_ 
شكرا جزيلا لجميع اعضاء المنتدى والله يوفق الجميع للخير دوما
_


----------



## شمس سالم (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكو عملية استخلاص الحديد من اولى عمليات استخلاص المعادن ويمكن الحصول عليها بالتفصيل من اي كتاب يختص بالموضوع مثل الكتابHandbook of Extractive Metallurgy عن طرق موقعwww.gigapida.com


----------



## شمس سالم (23 فبراير 2009)

اذا كان عندي بعض الكتب التي تفيد الموضوع كيف اضيفها الى المنتدى؟


----------



## شمس سالم (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم سأحاول ارسال لك كتاب عسى ان يفيدك في معرفة المبادئ الاساسية لاستخلاص المعادن(الحديد) ولكن مشروع كهذا يتطلب دراسة من مختصين في هذا المجال لان الموضوع يتطلب تحديد المكان المناسب لاقامة المشروع ومدى قربه من اماكن جلب المادة الخام(مقالع الحديد)وطبيعة هذه المواد والمعدات اللازمة لذلك وغيرها من المتعلقات التي تتم بصورة ميدانية وعملية لذا تحتاج لمجموعة من المهندسين المختصين في هذا المجال. مع الشكر وعسى ان يوفقك الله


----------



## عبد النافع (26 فبراير 2009)

مشروع استخلاص الحديد والصلب يعتبر من اكبر المشاريع التى يمكن ان تنفذ وتحتاج الى خبرات عالية جدا فى جميع المجالات وليس فى مجال الفلزات فقط وخاصة اذا كانت عملية الاستخلاص للحديد من الخامات وفى هذة الحالة لابد وجود المنجم الذى يوفر المادة الخام ومن هنا تبدأ مرحلة صناعة الحديد والصلب


----------



## عبد النافع (26 فبراير 2009)

انا اسمى عبد النافع من مصر بكالوريوس هندسة التعدين (مناجم وفلزات) جامعة الازهر ومشروعى هذا العام هى صناعة الحديد والصلب من الالف الى الياء واى استفسار فى هذا المجال انشاء اللة استطيع ان اساعدك ولدى كتب كثيرة فى هذا المجال ولكن للاسف لااستطيع ارفاقها هنا وهذا رقم موبايلى لاى استفسار 0100953605


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (26 فبراير 2009)

*اقدم اليك هذا الموقع والذى يحتوى على 

شرح وافى وبسيط عن صناعة الحديد والصلب باللغة العربيه


تحتوى على شرح لاهم طرق التعدين المقرره فى ماده هندسة المناجم مدعومه بالصور المفيده جدا


ارجو ان ينفعنا الله واياكم بها


www.mining.150m.com*​


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (27 فبراير 2009)

*ولا يهمك*

يأخى صناعه الحديد قبل كل شئ هى لذيذه جدا والموضوع بسيط لكن عايز ذكاء خصوصا انه صناعه استراتيجيه كبيرة جدا يمكن اهم صناعه فى اى بلد لانها هى اللى بتقوم عليها البنيه التحتيه لاى بلد محترم ولذلك انصحك عند دراستك للحديد ان تهتم ببعض الاشياء كارخص الطرق لانتاجه وانسب الطرق للبيئه لان التكنولوجيا اتطورت جد بدايه من الفرن العالى حتى الاختزال المباشر وياريت تهتم اوى اوى اوى بالجزء الخاص ب steel making اوى وتحفظ ال iron carbon diagram ايوة تحفظه اوى اوى بعد ما تفهمه طبعا جده جدا وبس على فكرة انا مشروعى السنه دى حديد وصلب مع حبيبى عبد النافع


----------



## ايمن القباطي (10 يناير 2011)

*ماهي الفحوصات الكيميائية وكذلك الفحوصات الفيزيائية التى تتم في مصانع الحديد والصلب والتي يتم فيها اختزال (c1-si-cu-sn)وما المقصود درجات مثل درجاة 50 او درجة 60 ؟ وشاكرا تعاونكم معي وجزاكم الله الف خير*​


----------

